# Alton Brown--Fattie Hater?



## GWARrior (Sep 25, 2008)

I really loved his shows. But if this is true... 

_The fun-loving host is worried that food shows popularity have contributed to the obesity problem in America and explains, Ive struggled with weight all my life, and probably always will. But I was on my most recent book tour I was shocked by the number of overweight families, he says. People would come up to me and say, Oh, we love the Food Network. Well, no (expletive); did you eat the TV? Theres only four of you and you cant ride in an elevator together. Ill probably make fat people angry, but we need, as a culture, to be ashamed. Its not  healthy._

http://www.ecorazzi.com/2008/09/10/food-star-alton-brown-talks-sustainability/

He's disgusted by fat people, but he will gladly take their money.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 25, 2008)

That is so ridiclous. I used to like him a lot. :/


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 25, 2008)

Honestly, if you're a COOK, on the FOOD NETWORK, you'd think you could be at least _not openly hostile_ towards fat people.

This is a great betrayal for foodies everywhere.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 25, 2008)

Honestly: completely and totally unsurprised, based on what I've read/heard from other foodies/what he's said in other interviews. Never been a fan.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 25, 2008)

another show i liked, that has been crossed off my 'okay to watch' list.

asshat.


----------



## toni (Sep 25, 2008)

Ewwww, what a jerk. He can have his opinions on obesity in America but no need for the insults. I am done watching him and will be sending an email to Foodnetwork.com.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 25, 2008)

Explaining my reaction better: My feeling is that he's a snob, and has always wished his fan base looked like Michael Pollan's or Calvin Trillin's--or what one *imagines* such a thing looks like; he seems appalled at the middle-American _looking_ following he has--I think he wishes we all looked like Jane Brody, by way of proving his theories better. My $.02. And that's enough of that dude.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 25, 2008)

I find that kind of funny in a pathetic way, after seeing all the deep-fried food on which he gorged during "Feasting on Asphalt" and the noticeable pudge he developed during that series. 

Suck it, Alton.


----------



## washburn (Sep 25, 2008)

ugh, first Bourdain, now him. I'm beginning to become a little jaded towards my fellow chefs and cooks. I guess this goes to show "Never trust a skinny cook!"


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 25, 2008)

Just FYI....

Those comments from Brown appear to be from 2004, and first gained attention from this community last year, I believe. For some reason, it's been resurrected again - I'm not sure how. If you google, there's lots and lots of... stuff in the way of comments from other size positive folk.

I used to really like Alton Brown - I thought his show and way of presenting information was quite interesting and different from most other cooking shows. But... his comments changed everything somehow, and I haven't watched him since.


----------



## Crystal (Sep 25, 2008)

This makes me sad. 

I love Alton.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 26, 2008)

Somebody needs to eat him. >_<

<Insert very funny Iron Chef or Good Eats allusion-based joke about how he could be prepared>


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 26, 2008)

That's Just.. .Dumb.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm not surprised to see this. I find that many among the NPR-class of pseudo liberal are really anti-fat. Worse, they treat fat as though it were a moral issue.


----------



## Buffie (Sep 26, 2008)

Maybe he's just bitter because he has yet to come out of the closet?


Ohmygawd, don't get it twisted. I'm just kidding. I would never insult gay people like that in seriousness. Just a joke... But he does need to come out of the closet. 



Well he DOESSSSS. Gah.


----------



## washburn (Sep 26, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Somebody needs to eat him. >_<
> 
> <Insert very funny Iron Chef or Good Eats allusion-based joke about how he could be prepared>



Braised with a fine Calvados and served atop a brioche.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 26, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> This makes me sad.
> 
> I love Alton.



ditto...


----------



## furious styles (Sep 26, 2008)

dun dun dun ...

another one bites the dust ......



seriously though, first bourdain and now this? makes me sort of glad I don't bother much with television anymore. and also makes me wonder if it's better to remain blissfully ignorant about people. i think most people _honestly_ feel this way .. famous people especially, such an image obsessed culture .. we'd just rather not have it in our faces.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 26, 2008)

I hadn't heard this. Thanks for bringing it back up. I never really liked him, in fact, I find him intensely irritating. Now I can't stand him.

He wants so badly to be an arbiter of hip -- I guess earnest, middle-American fatties just don't fit that image.


----------



## washburn (Sep 26, 2008)

Screw these pretentious skinny bastards I want my own cookin show dammit! and Ill do recipes fer cheesecake, fondues, banga cauda, duck and lamb confit, Baked or fried alaska, and all those yummy fat friendly foods, and I'd slam the hell outta skinny cooks. Ya can't trust them i tell ya, they slip dexatrim into your food.


----------



## Mindee (Sep 26, 2008)

While I don't know if he's a "fattie-hater" I do know that I have NEVER been able to stand him. I don't watch at lot of TV, but I do look at a number of shows on the Food Network, and the one thing that will either turn off the set, or get the channel changed immediately is the appearance of Alton Brown. The only exception to that rule is Iron Chef. But, I have to grit my teeth every single time he opens his mouth.


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 26, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Just FYI....
> 
> Those comments from Brown appear to be from 2004, and first gained attention from this community last year, I believe. For some reason, it's been resurrected again - I'm not sure how. If you google, there's lots and lots of... stuff in the way of comments from other size positive folk.
> 
> I used to really like Alton Brown - I thought his show and way of presenting information was quite interesting and different from most other cooking shows. But... his comments changed everything somehow, and I haven't watched him since.




sorry! It was _just_ talked about in a LiveJournal community Im in. I didnt even think to do a little follow up :doh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 26, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> sorry! It was _just_ talked about in a LiveJournal community Im in. I didnt even think to do a little follow up :doh:



Oh, don't feel bad - I'm actually glad that more people have a chance to be informed about his statements. I just wanted to let folks know that while the outrage is current, his comments weren't. 

I do wonder why Brown has never responded to the criticisms (or if he is even aware of it), but in the end, I suppose it doesn't bother him (or the food channel) enough to care. 

My only wish is that if Paula Deen shares his bigotry (very doubtful) - let us NEVER find out about it.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> I really loved his shows. But if this is true...
> http://www.ecorazzi.com/2008/09/10/food-star-alton-brown-talks-sustainability/
> 
> He's disgusted by fat people, but he will gladly take their money.



Personally, I think he is a freak. I never liked him from the first time I saw him on the Food Network...now I know why.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 27, 2008)

Damn. I watch Good Eats all the time and have his cookbooks. Good recipes. But seriously, with the crap he cooks, he's surprised he has fat followers?


Dammit, Alton.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Sep 27, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I'm not surprised to see this. I find that many among the NPR-class of pseudo liberal are really anti-fat. Worse, they treat fat as though it were a moral issue.



OH THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for having the cojones to say that!


----------



## Mindee (Sep 27, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> OH THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for having the cojones to say that!


The liberals will all tell you that they are for diversity and free exchange of ideas..which they are..as long as the diversity, and ideas and thoughts all match up with the world images that they subscribe to. There are no fat people in their world. There are no middle class "lunchbox" types in their world. No one ever goes to a 2 year junior college in their world. No one in their world makes Maxwell House Instant coffee or eats at a Mc Donalds or rides a bus to work. And, they hate all of the people who are not just like them.


----------



## KevMoney (Sep 27, 2008)

Wait, so you mean to tell me that it is unacceptable to eat one's TV? Maybe that's why grocery bills are so expensive. 

But honestly, I kind of found Alton's approach on the show to be mildly entertaining, easy to follow, and applicable to everyday life. Also, not only was it a cooking show, but also informative, which is unique as in one could actually learn something from watching and apply it to other cooking techniques (in theory - everything always works in theory). 

However, alienating a probably substantial part of his fan base and proving to everyone else that he is so crass and narrow-minded and most likely just fed up with his own insecurities, just makes it easier to boycott him.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 27, 2008)

Mindee said:


> The liberals will all tell you that they are for diversity and free exchange of ideas..which they are..as long as the diversity, and ideas and thoughts all match up with the world images that they subscribe to. There are no fat people in their world. There are no middle class "lunchbox" types in their world. No one ever goes to a 2 year junior college in their world. No one in their world makes Maxwell House Instant coffee or eats at a Mc Donalds or rides a bus to work. And, they hate all of the people who are not just like them.



Just to clarify, I was talking about a kind of *pseudo* liberal who thinks it's enough to listen to progressive music and buy "green"--that somehow their consumer choices put them in a class above the hoi polloi. It's really just a kind of snobbery of the bourgeois class, to use a very outdated term.

That was not to say that this is an issue of liberals vs. conservatives, the way I see it. It's an issue of mere hip consumerism vs. authentic progressive values.

I am a liberal through and through. I come from a working class background. To reiterate: this is *not* an issue of liberal vs. conservative, but of a would-be hipster TV star who takes a posture of consumerism that pretends to be "anti-consumerism." It's reactionary and not progressive or liberal in the least.


----------



## FAinPA (Sep 27, 2008)

What a boob.

I liked Brown and before that David Rosengarten (_Taste_) for a time, mainly because they would do one food per show and really focus and they also promoted simplicity in the kitchen (i.e., Brown's rule about no tool entering his kitchen unless it could do two or more things---I follow that religiously to prevent less useful things from cluttering up the kitchen drawer and counter space; no garlic press here, e.g.).

But after a while, you'le left wondering why they can't deliver the same information without such pretentiousness.

Moreover in Brown's case now, I doubt the guy from _Thirsty Traveler_ goes on a book tour and complains about the audience looking too drunk. :doh:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 27, 2008)

Mindee said:


> The liberals will all tell you that they are for diversity and free exchange of ideas..which they are..as long as the diversity, and ideas and thoughts all match up with the world images that they subscribe to. There are no fat people in their world. There are no middle class "lunchbox" types in their world. No one ever goes to a 2 year junior college in their world. No one in their world makes Maxwell House Instant coffee or eats at a Mc Donalds or rides a bus to work. And, they hate all of the people who are not just like them.



Um. I'm a liberal. And while I confess to being a coffee snob, I do eat at McDonalds, I do pack a lunch (in a lunch box) and I encourage everyone to do whatever it is that gives their life purpose, meaning and happiness. Even if their choices are far, far different than how I choose to live my life.

I think that's an overly broad brush you're painting with there, Mindee.

As for Alton Brown.... I tried watching his show but he's too hyper for me. I do like his recipes, though. I'm disappointed to hear that he made some anti-fat comments.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 27, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Just to clarify, I was talking about a kind of *pseudo* liberal who thinks it's enough to listen to progressive music and buy "green"--that somehow their consumer choices put them in a class above the hoi polloi. It's really just a kind of snobbery of the bourgeois class, to use a very outdated term.
> 
> That was not to say that this is an issue of liberals vs. conservatives, the way I see it. It's an issue of mere hip consumerism vs. authentic progressive values.
> 
> I am a liberal through and through. I come from a working class background. To reiterate: this is *not* an issue of liberal vs. conservative, but of a would-be hipster TV star who takes a posture of consumerism that pretends to be "anti-consumerism." It's reactionary and not progressive or liberal in the least.



Thanks for clarifying. 'Cause I listen to NPR and I'd like to think I'm the "real deal" when it comes to being liberal and trying to live greenly. Plus, the word "hip" has never ever been used to describe me other than as a joke. I'm the antithesis of hip. I'm so non hip, it's silly, really. Ask my daughters. They'll tell you.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 27, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thanks for clarifying. 'Cause I listen to NPR and I'd like to think I'm the "real deal" when it comes to being liberal and trying to live greenly. Plus, the word "hip" has never ever been used to describe me other than as a joke. I'm the antithesis of hip. I'm so non hip, it's silly, really. Ask my daughters. They'll tell you.



Lol Sure. I thought I'd better step up and clarify.

IF I could write it again, I think I would say that Brown is the kind of pseudo liberal who wears his NPR-listening habit like an accessory, etc., etc.

I wasn't trying to disparage NPR--whose fine programming I often enjoy --though it sometimes does irritate me in the fixedness of its positions, and in the smarmy tone some of its coverage takes. But, boy, do I love Science Fridays, and This American Life, and tons of other NPR staples. (I think I like PRI a little better, for its broader, world-aware sensibilities, though.)

I _was_ taking a pot shot at people who think that it's enough to "throw the signs" of liberalism to call themselves liberal--and what's more, really come to believe that their pseudo liberalism makes them holier than thou.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 27, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Lol Sure. I thought I'd better step up and clarify.
> 
> IF I could write it again, I think I would say that Brown is the kind of pseudo liberal who wears his NPR-listening habit like an accessory, etc., etc.
> 
> ...



Yeah I know what you mean. It's like a radio version of an i Phone. 

(Which I own. YIKES!) 



I lived in Seattle for ten years and while I loved it I felt like there was a "cooler than thou, greener than thou" attitude that prevailed among many people there -- at least among parents of young kids in the early 90's. If you didn't exclusively breastfeed your kid, if you didn't make organic baby food, if you ever let your child's lips touch a Happy Meal then you were clearly unworthy. That kind of pretentiousness -- in any group -- pisses me off. So I think I know what you mean. 

I never knew much about Alton Brown but his comments disappointed me. Anti-fat comments are bad enough, but when they come from someone who is fat, it really chaps my ass.


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 27, 2008)

I actually thought it was funny......I have no problem with what he said....He likes to joke around on his show and in life. He even said he knew that this would make some people angry.....That does happen a lot with opiniated jokes.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 27, 2008)

bigpulve said:


> I actually thought it was funny......I have no problem with what he said....He likes to joke around on his show and in life. He even said he knew that this would make some people angry.....That does happen a lot with opiniated jokes.



Wow, are you serious


----------



## Mishty (Sep 27, 2008)

washburn said:


> ugh, first* Bourdain*, now him. I'm beginning to become a little jaded towards my fellow chefs and cooks. I guess this goes to show "Never trust a skinny cook!"




I know man! I'm going to have to locate some new late night cookery shows!

Both my weird food guys are Fat Nazis....fuck :doh:


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 27, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Wow, are you serious


Yeah......If I like something or a show, Im not going to stop watching it or doing it because someone said something about something......I dont see the point....

Why get worked up about something someone said? I always thought you werent supposed to care what other people say?


----------



## Fowvay (Sep 27, 2008)

Well the great thing is .. I get to vote with my dollar. So... Alton Brown. No more money from me by watching your show, attending tours, books etc. 

You think I'm a waste of space? So be it. F U 2


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 28, 2008)

Mindee said:


> The liberals will all tell you that they are for diversity and free exchange of ideas..which they are..as long as the diversity, and ideas and thoughts all match up with the world images that they subscribe to. There are no fat people in their world. There are no middle class "lunchbox" types in their world. No one ever goes to a 2 year junior college in their world. No one in their world makes Maxwell House Instant coffee or eats at a Mc Donalds or rides a bus to work. And, they hate all of the people who are not just like them.



T_T You hurt my feelings.

I don't eat at McDonalds, but I DO go to Burger King every chance I get, and I'm very eager to try out their new "Apple Fries" =o. I enjoy takin my packed lunch in my lunchbox to eat in between classes at my 2 year junior college, I have sucked down copious quantities of instant coffee in my lifetime, and for your information, liberals LIKE people riding buses to work because public transportation=less pollution. That's right, we were into environmentalism BEFORE it was "cool" and everyone else hopped on the bandwagon. XP

I listen to NPR, although mainly for Prairie Home Companion and Wait Wait, Don't Tell Me, the NPR news quiz, because I cannot listen to news today without a strong dose of accompanying humor. I do however dislike some programs there, especially with the fatty condescendion tone in a News and Notes special about african american heart health involving a condescending little twist of the vocal chords around the words "soul food" that made me itch to kick somebody in the shins. ><

I am, however, liberal through and through. I was born in a liberal town, raised liberal-style by liberal parents, and I ate food that was liberally seasoned. In fact, I even went to a liberal church. How liberal was it? =o It was soooo liberal, they had six commandments and four suggestions! *rimshot*

Srsly, what's with the sudden liberal-hate? o.0


----------



## Tooz (Sep 28, 2008)

bigpulve said:


> Yeah......If I like something or a show, Im not going to stop watching it or doing it because someone said something about something......I dont see the point....
> 
> Why get worked up about something someone said? I always thought you werent supposed to care what other people say?



Oh boy, just roll over and take the abuse! What a way to live life.


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 28, 2008)

I've never been that crazy about him, he just seems a bit too nerdy or snobbish to me. I didn't need another reason not to watch but if that is how he really feels then screw him, he isn't exactly Steve Stunning himself. The only problem for me is it will make watching Iron chef less pleasurable because now I have to listen to him and know what a fat bashing jerk he really is.


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 29, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Oh boy, just roll over and take the abuse! What a way to live life.


Never said I take abuse.....but this isnt exactly directed straight at you or I or anyone......Its a group comment......I dont care about what someone says about fat people as a whole......I care if someone says something about me personally.....

Also its not rolling over, its picking battles. This isnt a battle I care to fight. Not point in it. If it was someone who actually has some pull in the government or other areas of important life, I would.....But its a chef on the food network. I mean really....Hes maybe a E list celeb.....Why should I care what someone 1 step above a regular person says?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Sep 29, 2008)

Mindee, just as all liberals are not snobs, all conservatives are not idiots.

Justin


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 29, 2008)

bigpulve said:


> Never said I take abuse.....but this isnt exactly directed straight at you or I or anyone......Its a group comment......I dont care about what someone says about fat people as a whole......I care if someone says something about me personally.....
> 
> Also its not rolling over, its picking battles. This isnt a battle I care to fight. Not point in it. If it was someone who actually has some pull in the government or other areas of important life, I would.....But its a chef on the food network. I mean really....Hes maybe a E list celeb.....Why should I care what someone 1 step above a regular person says?



Yeah, he didn't need to be talking about you personally. He was looking at all those fat families who are apparently, ALL EXACTLY THE SAME. Because you know how that generalization stuff goes and proceeded to make a really stupid offensive comment that basically says, yeah, I wouldn't be famous without my audience, but really, a good portion of them can go screw themselves.

You are aware that this whole size acceptance thing is for acceptance of everyone regardless of size and not just yourself, right?

This is how it goes.

If you're fat, regardless of who you are and your own unique personal traits, you still eat your TV, therefore, you suck. Or so Alton Brown would think.


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't put too much on what Alton Brown says. After all, this is the man that makes applesauce in a microwave!!!!!!


----------



## etherealmorning (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow.

I never would have expected this from Alton Brown, and I'm surprised that I've only heard it just now. Besides being just plain rude to someone giving him praise, how does he think that some people who watch a show wherein he makes (a lot of the time) fatty foods will be universally skinny? That's the true definition of an asshole, and needless to say I won't be watching any of his programs again.


----------



## etherealmorning (Sep 29, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Just to clarify, I was talking about a kind of *pseudo* liberal who thinks it's enough to listen to progressive music and buy "green"--that somehow their consumer choices put them in a class above the hoi polloi. It's really just a kind of snobbery of the bourgeois class, to use a very outdated term.
> 
> That was not to say that this is an issue of liberals vs. conservatives, the way I see it. It's an issue of mere hip consumerism vs. authentic progressive values.
> 
> I am a liberal through and through. I come from a working class background. To reiterate: this is *not* an issue of liberal vs. conservative, but of a would-be hipster TV star who takes a posture of consumerism that pretends to be "anti-consumerism." It's reactionary and not progressive or liberal in the least.



Kudos to you for this thought and your subsequent clarification, Fascinita, as it's an opinion that I wholeheartedly agree with. A lot of the "eco-yuppie" crowd within the broader category of liberal people give us a really bad name, and they're usually the type to whine and scream incessantly about other people's eating habits and/or weight.

I live in the South, and that's pretty much the dominant assumption about liberals among people in my town. Kind of sad, really, because I'd venture to say that most liberal people are very much against such reactionary, snobbish behavior. Anyway, good post and +rep for you.


----------



## candygodiva (Sep 29, 2008)

...just.... fuck!


----------



## Victim (Sep 29, 2008)

A fattie hater is not one step above a 'normal' person. They need a life lesson...


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2008)

He should have had the good sense to keep this to himself...like other people. Gordon Ramsey...Brown...Bourdisdain....I am never surprised, and that is sad.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 29, 2008)

I take some comfort in the fact that his fat-hate combined with wanton stupidity already brings on its own punishment. Srsly, best way to lose ratings is to piss off your fans. At least Uncle Don can say in his defense that he thought the microphone was off.


----------



## QuantumXL (Sep 29, 2008)

Dang man and he was one of the only tv shows i actually flicked and stopped at. I am so glad i dont watch TV anymore...


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 30, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, he didn't need to be talking about you personally. He was looking at all those fat families who are apparently, ALL EXACTLY THE SAME. Because you know how that generalization stuff goes and proceeded to make a really stupid offensive comment that basically says, yeah, I wouldn't be famous without my audience, but really, a good portion of them can go screw themselves.
> 
> You are aware that this whole size acceptance thing is for acceptance of everyone regardless of size and not just yourself, right?
> 
> ...


I am aware of many things. Yes I do know what this fat okness movement is about. I just dont see why everyone is so worked up about something this trivial. Its a stereotype. Every cliche has them.....this is no different. Why do you get worked up about one persons opinion when you could easily change many others? This is one thing I see wrong with this movement. Its to focused on attacking the negatives instead of enhancing the positives. The only way to beat a stereotype is to not be one.

This is similar to...
All baseball players take steroids
All black people like fried chicken and watermelon
All white people are rich snobby boring nerds
All male tennis players are gay
All Mazda Miata owners are gay
All gay guys want to have sex with little boys
All Asians are good at math
All Europeans are stuck up and elitist
Conservatives are stupid
Liberals are communist.


should I go on? This is no different. Stereotypes are a part of life. Either choose to get angry about them or choose to do something about them. I chose the later.

Like right now I am in a problem at my job about my size.I work as a residential assistant at a group home with 5 autistic boys. But I am looked at as lazy, incompetent and stupid due to my size. Yet I am the one that is going to college, Do most of the housework and try to enrich the kids' lives.



Victim said:


> A fattie hater is not one step above a 'normal' person. They need a life lesson...


If you would have read correctly I said an E list celeb is one step above a regular person......


----------



## Tooz (Sep 30, 2008)

Who says we are not doing something about it? Writing letters/boycotting IS something. Furthermore, even though your stereotype logic is a little wobbly, it's important to work to change stereotypes anyway.


----------



## pagan22 (Oct 1, 2008)

I wanted to stab Alton with a fork when I watched his episode on omeletes. This only emphasizes that.


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 1, 2008)

Harumph.

Maybe its all just misguided compassion.

He's a TV chef, I personally wouldn't listen to him on any topics outside of how to cook something delicious for a girl to eat.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Oct 17, 2008)

Mr. Brown has never made a low calorie version of anything. He compares Splenda to Frankenstein. Every dish the show comes up with is incredibly rich and no consideration is given to nutrition. Every once in a while he talks about how healthy an ingredient is, but he has never advocated to consume something in moderation. 

I'll bet they were hicks who just happened to be overweight. He chose the weight as the difference between himself and these hillbillies that he wanted to set himself apart from. Elitist bastard. 

Oh and Alton, I ate at that hot dog stand in Mt Pleasant you stopped at in the feasting on asphalt show. Dog, tea, and fries ran 8 bucks. Elitist bastard.


----------



## Victim (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, this is the same person who said he could sit and eat Hollandaise with a spoon. He would be horrified when he sees me eat french fries drenched in it.


----------

